
T Mobile G1 Phone: a new buzzword or a real improvement? - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/t-mobile-g1-phone-new-buzzword-or-real-improvement
======
ionela
T-Mobile G1 phone was finally launched!

~~~
SwellJoe
Did you miss the 9000 posts _yesterday_ on the subject?

